# DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT MEN?



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

(I wouldn't usually type in CAPS but just for continuity)...

Inspired by the male thread: DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22372

- Opinions on women who train HEAVY - not necessarily on gear but I'm not talking gym bunnies or yoga princesses...

Guys, do you find a girl who lifts some serious poundage and has some mass to contend with yours attractive? Do you want your girl to bench, deadlift and row without worrying about breaking a nail?

Let's hear some opinions on how far you'd want your ideal woman to go with her achievements? Do any of you find girls on juice appealing?

Let the games begin...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I absolutely adore a girl who can hold her own in the gym,I have never been attracted to pretty dolls.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Dont think so kristina, I only see guys at the gym hanging out with skinny or normal treadmill/ yoga / pilates chicks or no athletic at all..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Women with muscles are fcuking hot .


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Women with muscles are fcuking hot .


then I chose the wrong gym lolz


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I absolutely adore a girl who can hold her own in the gym


This ^^^


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I like strong women.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> then I chose the wrong gym lolz


Welcome at mine anytime


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Nothing's hotter than a girl deadlifting and squatting.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I like women who train but prefer the bikini / body fitness girls to the female bodybuilders.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

kristina said:


> (I wouldn't usually type in CAPS but just for continuity)...
> 
> Inspired by the male thread: DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?
> 
> ...


tbh i don't think without juice it is even possible for a girl to can gain enough mass to become unattractive , if they were attractive to start with.

with juice it's a very fine line , once they start taking on masculine traits not my cup of tea, just my opinion.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

No......you are not easily enough belittled and intimidated for my tastes pmsl


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

There is a no for me for women using gear, however I am not too kin in cardio girls either. My number one choice will be a girl that squat (lovely rounded bum, haha) that do compound movements or circuits for strength and fitness, and if possible that doesn't spend all day in front of the mirror (feminine not tomboy).


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Are women who take steroids transvestites? srs question


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sh4n3 said:


> Are women who take steroids transvestites? srs question


Not that I have any experience with gear but I certainly know that women can be on juice and still retain femininity... it really depends on what she's taking and how much.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I absolutely adore a girl who can hold her own in the gym,I have never been attracted to pretty dolls.


x2 F*** insecure cosmopolitan reading bimbos that need to be told how they should be living there life. I like a girl with a bit of sovereignty, strength and discipline.

Edit: ok, realised I completely missed the Op's question. Em, I like tone, and with all due respect to women with muscle mass, but nah "big muscles" on women is just too **** for my liking.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

sh4n3 said:


> Are women who take steroids transvestites? srs question


I would never take roids . Most women taking them look like dudes at the end ..or gremlins


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Not yes, but hell yes.

So there's this Lion. He's got his eye on a gazelle. Does he have his eye on the tiny, skinny one? No. In nature, that suggests sickly and week. He wants the healthy muscular.

Because they're more appetizing.

The sickly low one ends up deand and eat because it was just that.

The strong survive and are more desirable.

This does not mean that skinny is ugly or tiny is weak, but simply that most men will say or do one thing, they're heads will always turn when a curvy. .. .er woman is present.

Think about it.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

gymlady said:


> I would never take roids . Most women taking them look like dudes at the end ..or gremlins


THis. Reminds me of bostin lyods gf. I seriously see no point in women taking gear for aesthetics.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think its also the like minded attitude to improvement and strength that attracts me,we don't get to control much in this world outside of our own physique and fitness do we.

And I am a firm believer in being able to back up what you preach.slim babes are all well and good but it's not to hard for most girls to achieve that look with just a good diet..(I don't mean the girls that train hard for bikini/fitness class comps)..

But as for girls with muscle,that takes a totally epic dedication to achieve.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

gymlady said:


> I would never take roids . Most women taking them look like dudes at the end ..or gremlins


Really?! You'll find ALOT of even bikini girls competing use at the very least mild anavar cycles during prep.

The majority of girls I've seen on here have used aas, even the non competing ones. Sure everyone respects your opinion to not use (including me) but this is a very sweeping statement.

Virilization only happens with higher doses and certain compounds.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think it's impossible for a girl to go OTT with muscle without gear, they simply don't have the hormones to build mass like that. Girls that train like men and stay natural have the best bodies, IMO.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Really?! You'll find ALOT of even bikini girls competing use at the very least mild anavar cycles during prep.
> 
> The majority of girls I've seen on here have used aas, even the non competing ones. Sure everyone respects your opinion to not use (including me) but this is a very sweeping statement.
> 
> Virilization only happens with higher doses and certain compounds.


you dont agree a lot with me ..lol..but thats my opinion. I know women who are competing, not for bikini but in other categories and they dont look so well. They seem like they re dieing or something.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

No , me personally !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gymlady said:


> I would never take roids . Most women taking them look like dudes at the end ..or gremlins


Now gremlins........i would shag!

yeah little naive

pleny of chics do a sniff of gear and youd never know

you are like the media who think "all roids are bad" assuming we all do truck loads...................you only get that 8" clit when you start going into heavy androgens and man sized doses


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

gymlady said:


> you dont agree a lot with me ..lol..but thats my opinion. I know women who are competing, not for bikini but in other categories and they dont look so well. They seem like they re dieing or something.


Yea some take it to the extremes that you are talking about, I don't personally find that attractive but it's still nonetheless impressive.

When you make a statement about girls who use gear looking like dudes on a steroid uses bodybuilding forum, you're going to get someone disagreeing. I just feel it was a broad statement and untrue. Just my opinion and like I said I respect yours to stay natural.


----------



## Handsanderson (Apr 20, 2014)

Amazonian goddess yes please.big muscles no thanks!

But saying that I'm not one for knocking what I haven't tried ;-)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

There's a lot of ignorance surrounding AAS but that's only to be expected... it's not necessarily a subject that is easy to understand unless one takes an interest in research or is exposed to environments where they can see first-hand examples.

Anyway - let's ask you guys (who said that women on juice is a no-no) - and I'm JUST playing devil's advocate - what about Larissa Reis?

She probably lifts more than you (haha) and obviously she's on gear, but she's freakin' hot!














































There are many more chicks on gear who look amazing, just saying.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

kristina said:


> There's a lot of ignorance surrounding AAS but that's only to be expected... it's not necessarily a subject that is easy to understand unless one takes an interest in research or is exposed to environments where they can see first-hand examples.
> 
> Anyway - let's ask you guys (who said that women on juice is a no-no) - and I'm JUST playing devil's advocate - what about Larissa Reis?
> 
> ...


I agree with the ignorance of the general population - most wouldn't have a clue about the bikini girls I've seen that use gear yet would tarnish ALL women who use gear as looking like men.

Larissa Reiss - irrelevant as she's a raging lesbian  she looks great and admire anyone in that shape/level of development but carries too much muscle for my taste.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> There's a lot of ignorance surrounding AAS but that's only to be expected... it's not necessarily a subject that is easy to understand unless one takes an interest in research or is exposed to environments where they can see first-hand examples.
> 
> Anyway - let's ask you guys (who said that women on juice is a no-no) - and I'm JUST playing devil's advocate - what about Larissa Reis?
> 
> ...


stunning!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] SHAGER TIL WE EVOLVED INTO A NEW SPECIES


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

kristina said:


> There's a lot of ignorance surrounding AAS but that's only to be expected... it's not necessarily a subject that is easy to understand unless one takes an interest in research or is exposed to environments where they can see first-hand examples.
> 
> Anyway - let's ask you guys (who said that women on juice is a no-no) - and I'm JUST playing devil's advocate - what about Larissa Reis?
> 
> ...


Take note in this thread previously I said I love girls who squat and deadlift. But this Larissa chick, sounds like a bloke if you've heard her speak.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

went to a new gym to abuse the free session with mine been closed bank holiday, few lass' there that defiantly lift, considering going back for the month :whistling:


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

kristina said:


> There's a lot of ignorance surrounding AAS but that's only to be expected... it's not necessarily a subject that is easy to understand unless one takes an interest in research or is exposed to environments where they can see first-hand examples.
> 
> Anyway - let's ask you guys (who said that women on juice is a no-no) - and I'm JUST playing devil's advocate - what about Larissa Reis?
> 
> ...


That might be amazing for you, but not for me. THere is one girl i do like who boderlines on being too much, so brazzilian girl (just cause of her ass)

but this is an example of a girl who lifts and is attractive for me.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

****ing love athletic women, not on dana linn baileys level, i think thats just nasty but abs etc is nice! sadly never come across anybody yet


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mey said:


> But this Larissa chick, sounds like a bloke if you've heard her speak.


THIS I have to agree with; it makes me grimace every time I hear her!

But I do have to admit, if I could look like her without gear, I definitely would (in terms of aesthetic taste).


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont mind girls that lift. im not into the jacked look on fems though


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

kristina said:


> There's a lot of ignorance surrounding AAS but that's only to be expected... it's not necessarily a subject that is easy to understand unless one takes an interest in research or is exposed to environments where they can see first-hand examples.
> 
> Anyway - let's ask you guys (who said that women on juice is a no-no) - and I'm JUST playing devil's advocate - what about Larissa Reis?
> 
> ...


tbf although she has great definition and conditioning she is actually tiny and still very feminine. it's when the line is crossed and the virilisation traits start becoming apparent that it becomes unattractive IMO. she does look great though tbf.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> That might be amazing for you, but not for me. THere is one girl i do like who boderlines on being too much, so brazzilian girl (just cause of her ass)
> 
> but this is an example of a girl who lifts and is attractive for me.


wow check out dem glutes :stuart:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea some take it to the extremes that you are talking about, I don't personally find that attractive but it's still nonetheless impressive.
> 
> When you make a statement about girls who use gear looking like dudes on a steroid uses bodybuilding forum, you're going to get someone disagreeing. I just feel it was a broad statement and untrue. Just my opinion and like I said I respect yours to stay natural.


some, many thats the same thing. I prefer to seem natural and healthy rather than like a gremlin, thats it. I had a chance to take roids but i also think roids arent healthy. do u disagree also with that?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> That might be amazing for you, but not for me. THere is one girl i do like who boderlines on being too much, so brazzilian girl (just cause of her ass)
> 
> but this is an example of a girl who lifts and is attractive for me.


Hmm this might be too much for you as well...but another chick who is stunning; Andreia Brazier.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

kristina said:


> Hmm this might be too much for you as well...but another chick who is stunning; Andreia Brazier.


Seen her, she get often compared to someone smaller. I don't find her that attractive


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I like muscly men and women.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

gymlady said:


> some, many thats the same thing. I prefer to seem natural and healthy rather than like a gremlin, thats it. I had a chance to take roids but i also think roids arent healthy. do u disagree also with that?


Is English your first language? As some refers to an unspecified number and many refers to the majority. I know of quite a few females using AAS and differing compounds and you wouldn't be able to tell any of them do.

You've pretty much insulted near every female member on the board and called them gremlins  bravo!

Steroids pose certain health risks and that's why an informed decision about use must be made. They aren't the route of all evil as the media would have you believe though love. I've never hated on naturals but you seem to have a very derogatory view of steroid users. Or that's how it comes across. It's quite a good job you aren't considering any AAS, as you're clearly not educated enough on the subject to make an informed decision.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

kristina said:


> (I wouldn't usually type in CAPS but just for continuity)...
> 
> Inspired by the male thread: DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?
> 
> ...


Toned/athletic women are nice skinny bitches are not but musclie women are a turn off for me :/


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Is English your first language? As some refers to an unspecified number and many refers to the majority. I know of quite a few females using AAS and differing compounds and you wouldn't be able to tell any of them do.
> 
> You've pretty much insulted near every female member on the board and called them gremlins  bravo!
> 
> Steroids pose certain health risks and that's why an informed decision about use must be made. They aren't the route of all evil as the media would have you believe though love. I've never hated on naturals but you seem to have a very derogatory view of steroid users. Or that's how it comes across. It's quite a good job you aren't considering any AAS, as you're clearly not educated enough on the subject to make an informed decision.


English is not my native language obviously but I speak another 3 languages , I doubt if you can speak any other language than English.

Ofcourse I dont know ANYTHING about AAS . I read/study only things that I am interested in. And Steroids is not my cup of tea.

Please next time you see a post of me just ignore it instead of insulting me.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I know of quite a few females using AAS and differing compounds and you wouldn't be able to tell any of them do.
> 
> You've pretty much insulted near every female member on the board and called them gremlins  .


 @gymlady Bad Alan makes 2 good points here.

The first is about not being able to tell that many of the women who use PEDs actually do so. I was extremely surprised by how many and which ladies use, because you can't tell!

The second is that by dismissing all women who use PEDs as gremlins you just come across as ignorant. Being pretty/ugly isn't dependent on PED use. 

I must admit there has been the odd woman poster on UKM who has used but is in such bad shape I've thought them stupid...but that's for being an idiot wasting their cycle rather than the actual use of PEDs.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> @gymlady Bad Alan makes 2 good points here.
> 
> The first is about not being able to tell that many of the women who use PEDs actually do so. I was extremely surprised by how many and which ladies use, because you can't tell!
> 
> ...


I agree gymbunny, but I just said that "m0st"of them look like gremlins, taking the example of the "bodybuilders"that I have seen and talked with.* I didnt say all. *


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

gymlady said:


> English is not my native language obviously but I speak another 3 languages , I doubt if you can speak any other language than English.
> 
> Ofcourse I dont know ANYTHING about AAS . I read/study only things that I am interested in. And Steroids is not my cup of tea.
> 
> Please next time you see a post of me just ignore it instead of insulting me.


Why would I speak any other language I only read or study things that are of interest to me 

How about no? If anyone posts misinformation or something I disagree with then I'll post in return? How about don't post naive and ignorant dribble on a subject which you've just declared you know NOTHING about? Stick to your area of expertise and you will be fine.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you would look like a gremlin before steroid use. steroids would make you look like a manlier gremlin


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Why would I speak any other language I only read or study things that are of interest to me
> 
> How about no? If anyone posts misinformation or something I disagree with then I'll post in return? How about don't post naive and ignorant dribble on a subject which you've just declared you know NOTHING about? Stick to your area of expertise and you will be fine.


whatever mate. do your thing.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

gymlady said:


> I agree gymbunny, but I just said that "m0st"of them look like gremlins, taking the example of the "bodybuilders"that I have seen and talked with.* I didnt say all. *


Most referring to the majority/many steroid users. Apart from female bodybuilding you're uneducated and inexperienced eye wouldn't be able to tell AAS use on a woman that was stood straight in front of you.....you have no experience on this matter so should refrain from commenting IMO.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Sophie Arvebrink. Muscular but feminine and cute as fk.





































No manly voice


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I few comments keep appearing such as: you can't tell female is on roids or not, what would be in gear for then? short cut to look good?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Mey said:


> Sophie Arvebrink. Muscular but feminine and cute as fk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fukin stunning id love to look like any of these babes posted totes hot


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

She Deadlifts 150kg also! Which is more than some guys on here.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shes got some crazy upper-body going on


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lokken said:


> x2 F*** insecure cosmopolitan reading bimbos that need to be told how they should be living there life. I like a girl with a bit of sovereignty, strength and discipline.
> 
> Edit: ok, realised I completely missed the Op's question. Em, I like tone, and with all due respect to women with muscle mass, but nah "big muscles" on women is just too **** for my liking.


Yea, fck women making a choice about how they look if it doesn't fit your ideals...

FYI, women can look how they want, whether it's to look like a "Cosmo reading bimbo" or otherwise


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

As long as they are still very feminine and there clits not bigger than my D then yeah attractive ..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> As long as they are still very feminine and there clits not bigger than my D then yeah attractive ..


wouldnt take much for the latter  :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gymlady said:


> I would never take roids . Most women taking them look like dudes at the end ..or gremlins


Wrong!!! Moats of the athletic women/ fitness models u see on fitness mags are on them it's all dependent on how much and what really.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

It's not a reason for me to be attracted or not attracted if they have big muscles or not tbh. So the answer must be yes, if they look good.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Wrong!!! Moats of the athletic women/ fitness models u see on fitness mags are on them it's all dependent on how much and what really.


Do they really get huge clits from it? I've read that somewhere lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Do they really get huge clits from it? I've read that somewhere lol


Oh did u now..even if it was a good 6incher u wouldn't know what to do with it..I'm sure :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh did u now..even if it was a good 6incher u wouldn't know what to do with it..I'm sure :lol:


I'd facking run away scared while screaming "take my wallet, just take anything you want to, please don't hurt me!!". :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I'd facking run away scared while screaming "take my wallet, just take anything you want to, please don't hurt me!!". :lol:


Pussssssehhhhhhh...


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Pussssssehhhhhhh...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think big muscles do attract men most of the guys in my gym will look at the cardio queens or if they do see a girl squatting it's usually a stare at her ass even if she's squatting with no weight on the bar!! It kinda makes me smile really because 'squatting' has become a trend everyone is doing it with the view that it's the only way to increase that butt. ( that said I don't deny it's a good compound) I don't squat at all I can't because of back issues which means I have to think outside the box I look at the girls butts that are squatting in my gym and tbh they are ones asking me how I got my ass!! So all the guys here saying u like a girl who squats erm for what reason? Are u just peeving... Most of the men in my gym don't really appreciate women training and wouldn't know which one is training properly and which isn't they just perv lol.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I don't think big muscles do attract men most of the guys in my gym will look at the cardio queens or if they do see a girl squatting it's usually a stare at her ass even if she's squatting with no weight on the bar!! It kinda makes me smile really because 'squatting' has become a trend everyone is doing it with the view that it's the only way to increase that butt. ( that said I don't deny it's a good compound) I don't squat at all I can't because of back issues which means I have to think outside the box I look at the girls butts that are squatting in my gym and tbh they are ones asking me how I got my ass!! So all the guys here saying u like a girl who squats erm for what reason? Are u just peeving... Most of the men in my gym don't really appreciate women training and wouldn't know which one is training properly and which isn't they just perv lol.


funny was at the gym yesterday and it was all eyes on the zumba class as usual :thumb: the single lady squatting in the mens section got plenty of attention aswell


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Do big muscles attract men ?

I can honestly say that since I got back into training a few years ago, I've been attracting loads of men. If I was gay or bi, I'd be walking funny by now.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wrong!!! Moats of the athletic women/ fitness models u see on fitness mags are on them it's all dependent on how much and what really.


 I consider roids unhealthy and there are many side effects and noone cant disagree(physical and behavioural). We shouldn't promote steroids to girls/women that are going to the gym to build a better body just because they re working so much faster than getting the results with out them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gymlady said:


> I talked about myself. I consider roids unhealthy and there are many side effects and noone cant disagree(physical and behavioural). We shouldn't promote steroids to girls/women that are going to the gym to build a better body just because they re working so much faster than getting the results with out them.


Don't know what u mean by ' behavioural' ?? There are a lot of side affects from just one paracetamol if u read the label it's quite horrific to know what 'could' happen but again this is only if u have allergy to them, taking other meds that may affect it, take too many and so on just as an example. this is the same with steroids it also depends what ur goals are tbh if a woman wants to compete with 20 other women and they are all on steroids u can make the choice of not doing it but due to the politics of diff federations in terms of what they are looking for then U run the risk of never being able to achieve anything why would u put urself In a position where u are immediately at a disadvantage wouldn't make sense.

I don't know anyone who promotes steroids to girls who go to the gym. Do u?

I personally think diets are unhealthy but they are promoted all the time, slimmers world and weight watchers tell someone they 'have sinned' if they eat a certain thing the psychological damage that does is horrendous. If that's u on the avi is it a transformation? Did u have to,diet to get there?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Well my research so far tells me that some muscles definitely attract men. Female trainers are rare in my gym and I tend to hold a lot of attention simply by being there (not complaining!). Certainly any compound movements or freeweights work gets even greater attention.

I'm not aiming for terribly muscular though, I think for most people it's a fine line between wow she's fit! and OMG she hulk 

I'm hoping for a bit of this;



With a back like this;



(obviously my goalposts will inevitably change if I achieve this! lol)


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I get the odd look down at the gym probably as i'm a lot older than most down there also get looks when you start chucking more weight around than them.

there are a couple of girls down my gym who train with a lot more dedication than the young guys who ogle over them or make stupid comments.

I do have couple of gay friends who say the odd thing which I just joke about and did find a little bit faltering Mrs HT was highly amused


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't know what u mean by ' behavioural' ?? There are a lot of side affects from just one paracetamol if u read the label it's quite horrific to know what 'could' happen but again this is only if u have allergy to them, taking other meds that may affect it, take too many and so on just as an example. this is the same with steroids it also depends what ur goals are tbh if a woman wants to compete with 20 other women and they are all on steroids u can make the choice of not doing it but due to the politics of diff federations in terms of what they are looking for then U run the risk of never being able to achieve anything why would u put urself In a position where u are immediately at a disadvantage wouldn't make sense.
> 
> I don't know anyone who promotes steroids to girls who go to the gym. Do u?
> 
> I personally think diets are unhealthy but they are promoted all the time, slimmers world and weight watchers tell someone they 'have sinned' if they eat a certain thing the psychological damage that does is horrendous. If that's u on the avi is it a transformation? Did u have to,diet to get there?


U re supportin them im not. Simple woman! I dont take lemsip, paracetamol either. U re sayin that fitness girls take roids ( the ones we see at magazines) so u obviously promote atm. These diets u re talking about are dangerous and only desperate and dump ppl follow them.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

some of the ladies that lift down my gym i do find attractive and if some of the guys there put as much effort in to training as they did they would look a lot better.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

gymlady said:


> U re supportin them im not. Simple woman! I dont take lemsip, paracetamol either. U re sayin that fitness girls take roids ( the ones we see at magazines) so u obviously promote atm. These diets u re talking about are dangerous and only desperate and dump ppl follow them.


Language barrier again perhaps?

No one here is promoting steroid use. What they might be saying is that it's no one else's business if some women want to use.

I know I won't ever be tempted to use drugs of any kind; but that doesn't mean anyone on here gives a flying fvck about what my reasons might be for that and I certainly wouldn't expect to offer negative and uninformed opinions on the topic without receiving a poor response.

No one wants to hear such strong pre-judgement on other people's fitness choices.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Language barrier again perhaps?
> 
> No one here is promoting steroid use. What they might be saying is that it's no one else's business if some women want to use.
> 
> ...


I didnt say dont use. Im just saying I wouldnt use and I dont think its good to say that girls on magazines use steroids because amateur women incl myself are reading these posts.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

i think girls that lift are hot. But not ones that take steroids with bulky shoulders...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I didnt say dont use. Im just saying I wouldnt use and I dont think its good to say that girls on magazines use steroids because amateur women incl myself are reading these posts.


 :huh: So people shouldn't state (what may be) facts because amateurs might read them here? I give up, night!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Lotte said:


> :huh: So people shouldn't state (what may be) facts because amateurs might read them here? I give up, night!


Gnight to u too


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I didnt say dont use. Im just saying I wouldnt use and I dont think its good to say that girls on magazines use steroids because amateur women incl myself are reading these posts.


Would just like to say well done on your transformation.

Secondly, no one will admit to anything. A lot of the male fitness models (not the bbers), male actors with leaner physiques are on something but they wont say anything because it means they will lose money. If the average joe trying to get a body like some of the lean models found about do you think they would be buying those mags and doing their routines if they really knew the effort put in/drugs used? Same case with the women's fitness mags.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Charlie14 said:


> Would just like to say well done on your transformation.
> 
> Secondly, no one will admit to anything. A lot of the male fitness models (not the bbers), male actors with leaner physiques are on something but they wont say anything because it means they will lose money. If the average joe trying to get a body like some of the lean models found about do you think they would be buying those mags and doing their routines if they really knew the effort put in/drugs used? Same case with the women's fitness mags.


Thank you charlie. Yea I agree with you. All these actors building their bodies for a specific movie role..its just amazing isnt it.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gymlady said:


> I consider roids unhealthy and there are many side effects and noone cant disagree(physical and behavioural). We shouldn't promote steroids to girls/women that are going to the gym to build a better body just because they re working so much faster than getting the results with out them.


Yes, there are side effects. Just like there are side effects for women who take contraceptive drugs.

A lot of people forget that taking hormones is equally dangerous regardless of whether the drugs are male hormones or female hormones!

Taking female hormones (for contraception in women) can result in mood swings, weight gain, weight loss, increased sex drive, decreased sex drive AND change the type of person you are attracted too.

Some women have hormonal imbalances that taking testosterone is the best thing to get your body functioning perfectly and are prescribed by doctors.

It is all to common for doctors to dismiss a reduced/zero sex drive as "not important" and refuse to do anything about it.

Prescribing testosterone is quite common to women going through the menopause as their own hormones swing so wildly. My Mum was prescribed testosterone when she went through the menopause. It improved her ability to focus, her moods, mathematical ability (of all things) and helped her build muscle and stave off osteoporosis. That's a win in my book.

Don't dismiss AAS because you believe that taking it will turn a woman into someone who could compete in the Olympia.

There are many benefits to it.

There are sides to taking large doses of it.

From what I have observed the negative effects of the very, very widely prescribed female hormones for women for contraception are equally, if not worse than the small doses of male hormones women take for muscle building or general health.

Just for the record, I have never taken male hormones but the consequences of years of female hormones for contraception had a serious effect on my health.

I don't think anyone here IS promoting the use of male steroids for the casual gym goer, but if a woman makes an inform choice we shouldn't be figuratively burning her at the stake.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Female with a lat spread... Now that sounds fvckin hot


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain lats said:


> Female with a lat spread... Now that sounds fvckin hot


I'ma starting to think that you have a thing about lats :lol:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'ma starting to think that you have a thing about lats :lol:


it's just a gimmick my lady. Hot or not?


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

gymlady said:


> Thank you charlie. Yea I agree with you. All these actors building their bodies for a specific movie role..its just amazing isnt it.


I know what you mean about looking in a mag and thinking someone is doing solely what they say in their article when they could be on something but you just have to educate yourself and persevere even if it means getting to your goal a bit slower. Seen some girls at my gym in great shape, very well developed upper bodies even striations on some areas. I ask what they do and they say diet/traing but I don't even see some men walking around with as much muscle. Could be some freaks of nature, but you will never know. You go to LA Fitness in Manc city centre right? How much is it? My sis is in Manc and I'm getting her into the gym.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes, there are side effects. Just like there are side effects for women who take contraceptive drugs.
> 
> A lot of people forget that taking hormones is equally dangerous regardless of whether the drugs are male hormones or female hormones!
> 
> ...


Thats the best answer ever my lady. As you said steroids might be good for health under many circumstances and for competitive bodybuilders. I just feel that people dont wanna try so hard to succed without the use of them and its just sad because most of people havent got an idea about how mich capable they are.

My respects!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Charlie14 said:


> You go to LA Fitness in Manc city centre right? How much is it? My sis is in Manc and I'm getting her into the gym.


Yes. Its 23 per month I think but I got an email recently about changing the owner. Dont know if they gonna change the name or the membership. But its a good gym overall and not so crowdy always. Its mostly empty in the mornings


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

I love a girl with muscle. To give you an idea my favorite look is the IFBB fitness class competitors


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gymlady said:


> U re supportin them im not. Simple woman! I dont take lemsip, paracetamol either. U re sayin that fitness girls take roids ( the ones we see at magazines) so u obviously promote atm. These diets u re talking about are dangerous and only desperate and dump ppl follow them.


Simple?? I asked about ur avi u didn't answer..so now I'm suspicious of simpleton.

I support peoples choices either way it's a choice I was educating U as to why sometimes in by specifically women make these choices but clearly ur not listening willing to stay ignorant ur gonna find urself in a lot of disputes on here if u start slagging women off the choices they make. Well done for not taking lie sip it's full of lemons


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

With or without I'm in 

answer to question is yes :laugh:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> A transvestite is someone who dresses up as the opposite sex :no:


Yeah but some of them have gone so far they look like men, I just wondered if they want to be men or do they look in the mirror and still think they look feminine

Like they have body dysmorphia, I'm not trying offend anyone here it's there choice ether way.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I don't think 'big' muscles on women attract men. I think only a minority of men would date women that are bigger than them, by that I mean hold more muscle (but I may be wrong!)

However... I can't see cellulite being that attractive either? (It's the thing I work hardest to get rid of!!)

So there has to be a happy medium 

Now changing username to QueenGremlinFace.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

tbh gymlady has a physique wnich i admire.perfection right there


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Most guys don't like women with muscle because it probably makes them feel less masculine themselves, much the same as guys that don't like to date women taller than them.

Each to their own, i like a woman who trains though, some of the crossfit girls at my gym are super hot.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

as long as they don't look an sound like a tranny then its all good


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

i do find women with muscles attractive

also find women who train will only like men who train

also was this comment a dig at all english people



gymlady said:


> , I doubt if you can speak any other language than English.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Been having this discussion lately with my friends and a pointed out women like Larissa Reiss, Yarishna Nicole and Paige Hathaway and was shot down immediately by all of them about how manly they look (was even told I have a problem) but then my friends are skinny trouser wearing people who struggle to gain muscle in the gym and always been skinny fat or just skinny, so can understand if they would find a women like that intimidating.

Its funny though as the women that they drool over in the clubs or on the streets are women like these that are a in a tight dress, they just can't see the low BF.

Its also funny how its very accepted that blokes can quite openly say women with the faintest bit of muscle or low BF are too manly but what does that Make men with no muscle??? Instead its just accepted as the norm.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I watched grown ups 2 last night, this lady had a small role in it, would bang:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I watched grown ups 2 last night, this lady had a small role in it, would bang:


Yep im in!


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I watched grown ups 2 last night, this lady had a small role in it, would bang:


this is just the image i need to go a little longer in the sack!

would not touch that with yours! :lol:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Simple?? I asked about ur avi u didn't answer..so now I'm suspicious of simpleton.
> 
> I support peoples choices either way it's a choice I was educating U as to why sometimes in by specifically women make these choices but clearly ur not listening willing to stay ignorant ur gonna find urself in a lot of disputes on here if u start slagging women off the choices they make. Well done for not taking lie sip it's full of lemons


Its me in the avi, and of course i dieted to get here. lost 10 kgs just from quitting junk food in a year, and the rest 30+ i lost em on my own, with no supplements, no gym in 6 months period and with no idea what i should i eat,with 1-2 hours walking per day and dancing in my home coz i was ashamed to go to the gym but i fukcing didnt skip a day without walking but i got there, lost 40kg whats your point?

PS. i also had excess skin problem, my boobs looked ugly, lost my curvy ass aswell , and i sweated like hell to do push ups every other day, started running, did many abs exercises to fix all the problems caused with my acknowledgement because i was eating too low protein when i was dieiting.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Let me throw this in for fun.

Muscle worship.










Haha. Sorry... just had to lighten the mood.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

kristina said:


> Let me throw this in for fun.
> 
> Muscle worship.
> 
> ...


too much

how about this stunner


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

As stated before, They're my biggest fantasy (No joke)


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm going yes on this one as I appreciate how much work and effort has gone into achieving it. Though not too big though and no voice deeper than mine.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

I think the models you get on the covers of magazines are what most would consider attractive.

I think it's the low body fat that makes women look masculine, look much better with muscles and more body fat.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

*"After 12, I'm worse than a gremlin, feed me hip-hop and I start trembling ..."*

*
*


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> wouldnt take much for the latter  :whistling:


How true


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

bogbrush said:


> this is just the image i need to go a little longer in the sack!
> 
> would not touch that with yours! :lol:


Zoom in you can see her c0ck, nasty !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gymlady said:


> Its me in the avi, and of course i dieted to get here. lost 10 kgs just from quitting junk food in a year, and the rest 30+ i lost em on my own, with no supplements, no gym in 6 months period and with no idea what i should i eat,with 1-2 hours walking per day and dancing in my home coz i was ashamed to go to the gym but i fukcing didnt skip a day without walking but i got there, lost 40kg whats your point?
> 
> PS. i also had excess skin problem, my boobs looked ugly, lost my curvy ass aswell , and i sweated like hell to do push ups every other day, started running, did many abs exercises to fix all the problems caused with my acknowledgement because i was eating too low protein when i was dieiting.


Well done u...impressive...point was just asking if it was u and whether u dieted the essay was suffice thanks...can't have been easy and u did a good job.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gymlady said:


> Its me in the avi, and of course i dieted to get here. lost 10 kgs just from quitting junk food in a year, and the rest 30+ i lost em on my own, with no supplements, no gym in 6 months period and with no idea what i should i eat,with 1-2 hours walking per day and dancing in my home coz i was ashamed to go to the gym but i fukcing didnt skip a day without walking but i got there, lost 40kg whats your point?
> 
> PS. i also had excess skin problem, my boobs looked ugly, lost my curvy ass aswell , and i sweated like hell to do push ups every other day, started running, did many abs exercises to fix all the problems caused with my acknowledgement because i was eating too low protein when i was dieiting.


amazing transformation well done girl


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> amazing transformation well done girl





Skye666 said:


> Well done u...impressive...point was just asking if it was u and whether u dieted the essay was suffice thanks...can't have been easy and u did a good job.


Thank you x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> You wouldn't like mine then :lol:
> 
> View attachment 149458


jeepers you look good....very good!!!! all these fit ladies ill have ta up me game lmao


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Ahhh thanks but I was at the end of my chest session so shoulders may have been more pumped than norm!!!
> 
> Ps: you not exactly looking shabby yourself


well think it looks class!

thanks chick


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

AMEN TO THIS THREAD. :wub:

It was only a matter of time before some woman "manned up" and set the standard.

To answer the question.... YES. I can't stand girly girls/girls that have no interest in looking after themselves: something about those stereotypes makes me cringe my spine up. Nothing more I would love to have in a gf is one that could come to the gym with me on occasions, that would be awesome. I'd spot her when she did her squats fo' sho'


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> You wouldn't like mine then :lol:
> 
> View attachment 149458


show off :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Really?! You'll find ALOT of even bikini girls competing use at the very least mild anavar cycles during prep.
> 
> The majority of girls I've seen on here have used aas, even the non competing ones. Sure everyone respects your opinion to not use (including me) but this is a very sweeping statement.
> 
> Virilization only happens with higher doses and certain compounds.


Quite correct, lots of very sexy and feminine women use gear, only certain compounds!!

Have you seen some of the bikini class girls :bounce: :wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> You wouldn't like mine then :lol:
> 
> View attachment 149458


Looking great are you back now ?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> You wouldn't like mine then :lol:
> 
> View attachment 149458


Beautiful


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> You wouldn't like mine then :lol:
> 
> View attachment 149458


thats just right. your not too bulky :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> No!!! Another week and a half yet :thumb:


jammy fcuker , how you getting on ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Great thanks, been training every day actually whether is be cardio or weights!!! I love that gym though, am really gonna miss it when I go home so have to make the most of it
> 
> How's the back?


thats good to hear glad your enjoying yourself .

backs not bad thanks , still not happy but its getting better .

any muscled yanks caught your eye


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

YES :thumb:



pretty, amazing physique but











Edit: I like them skinny/fit with a little bit of muscles lol :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> 1 or 2 !!!
> 
> They are bigger over here and make me look smaller ha ha ha ;-)


told you they would


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I like women who train


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Golds is an awsome place there is a bit of every body type, you'd never feel like an outsider.
> 
> This loon was in yesterday!!!
> 
> ...


haha weird fcuker :lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

In the spirit of forum gender equality.... When exactly are all the UK-M girls going to be posting their #selfies ????????

MANZ NEED TO KNOW


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> In the spirit of forum gender equality.... When exactly are all the UK-M girls going to be posting their #selfies ????????
> 
> MANZ NEED TO KNOW


Hiding


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

SJL1990 said:



> In the spirit of forum gender equality.... When exactly are all the UK-M girls going to be posting their #selfies ????????
> 
> MANZ NEED TO KNOW


Ugh if you insist.

So today I did curls...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> In the spirit of forum gender equality.... When exactly are all the UK-M girls going to be posting their #selfies ????????
> 
> MANZ NEED TO KNOW


We have to be careful how we use our selfies quota. Some chaps seem to feel that ladies who post pics of themselves must be arrogant and therefore need taking down a peg or two  Best to wait till there is a strong consensus that selfies are required


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

20 secs. Wood marry/10 . and 2:25


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

kristina said:


> (I wouldn't usually type in CAPS but just for continuity)...
> 
> Inspired by the male thread: DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?
> 
> ...


Much prefer a girl who looks like/does lift some good weights. The skinny cardio bunny doesn't really appeal to me, look like they need a good meal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lotte said:


> We have to be careful how we use our selfies quota. Some chaps seem to feel that ladies who post pics of themselves must be arrogant and therefore need taking down a peg or two  Best to wait till there is a strong consensus that selfies are required


selfies are required


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

RACK said:


> Much prefer a girl who looks like/does lift some good weights. The skinny cardio bunny doesn't really appeal to me, look like they need a good meal












Dat face though


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Golds is an awsome place there is a bit of every body type, you'd never feel like an outsider.
> 
> This loon was in yesterday!!!
> 
> ...


I reckon he gets all the babes.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

LIKES 4 LADIES

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/264118-like-petition-female-uk-m-selfies.html#post4968185


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to add to this thread. I'm half persian so this might be a bit biased, but i know some Persian girls and they look HNNNGGGGG. They are getting reconised by Europeans also , but the only problem is us persians are pretty materialistic >.>

https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&sa=1&q=persian+women&oq=persian+women&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1117489.1119217.0.1119486.13.13.0.0.0.0.156.1207.9j4.13.0....0...1c.1.42.img..4.9.776.LFiGLjpToBs&biw=1422&bih=951&dpr=0.9&cad=cbv&sei=CoxZU-jiC6nQ7AbJuoDoCA


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

A girl with strong quads... HNNNNNNNNNNNNN-NNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHG


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> Just to add to this thread. I'm half persian so this might be a bit biased, but i know some Persian girls and they look HNNNGGGGG. They are getting reconised by Europeans also , but the only problem is us persians are pretty materialistic >.>
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&sa=1&q=persian+women&oq=persian+women&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1117489.1119217.0.1119486.13.13.0.0.0.0.156.1207.9j4.13.0....0...1c.1.42.img..4.9.776.LFiGLjpToBs&biw=1422&bih=951&dpr=0.9&cad=cbv&sei=CoxZU-jiC6nQ7AbJuoDoCA


Cool story bro.

But this thread is about women with big muscles, not which nationality has the hottest facial features


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> But this thread is about women with big muscles, not which nationality has the hottest facial features


Yeh sorry, but they have 0 muscle. THey are pretty known for being hot but are skinny. I sometimes talk to my mates about it when asked type of women i go for, and when i mention persian women (They been to iran) they look like they are going to orgasm. If they bulked up they would lose that face which i think is important to a lot of guys, hence why these women who lift but are really toned like gymlady are still attractive due to leanness of their face.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> Yeh sorry, but they have 0 muscle. THey are pretty known for being hot but are skinny. I sometimes talk to my mates about it when asked type of women i go for, and when i mention persian women (They been to iran) they look like they are going to orgasm. If they bulked up they would lose that face which i think is important to a lot of guys, hence why these women who lift but are really toned like gymlady are still attractive due to leanness of their face.


You're red barred for a reason obviously.

It's easy for your famous "Persian" women like Claudia Lynx to look mindblowing when they've had a sh1tload of facial surgery and five thousand layers of makeup. Check out the before surgery pics.

I look awesome with professional makeup on too, but I'm not posting it in a thread about big muscles


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

All nationalities got different beauty but I agree that's off topic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> Just to add to this thread. I'm half persian so this might be a bit biased, but i know some Persian girls and they look HNNNGGGGG. They are getting reconised by Europeans also , but the only problem is us persians are pretty materialistic >.>
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&sa=1&q=persian+women&oq=persian+women&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1117489.1119217.0.1119486.13.13.0.0.0.0.156.1207.9j4.13.0....0...1c.1.42.img..4.9.776.LFiGLjpToBs&biw=1422&bih=951&dpr=0.9&cad=cbv&sei=CoxZU-jiC6nQ7AbJuoDoCA


and so fcuking boring ....


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Lotte said:


> You're red barred for a reason obviously.
> 
> It's easy for your famous "Persian" women like Claudia Lynx to look mindblowing when they've had a sh1tload of facial surgery and five thousand layers of makeup. Check out the before surgery pics.
> 
> I look awesome with professional makeup on too, but I'm not posting it in a thread about big muscles


I actually dated/met few persian women, and i haven't met a girl who had a boob job who is persian. Most women use make up, sorry if i made it sound like only persian women can be attractive. My mum is portuguese , so i would be insulting her? Anyways, this thread was about if muscles make women look attractive, the women i posted and i will throw in an extra pic, are all skinny and most men find very attractive. I haven't heard of a billionaire who is dating a female muscle model, just saying, most of them go for the type of women i mentioned. If a female wants to attract a guy who lifts, then gaining some muscle would be a good thing to do.Anyways, i am sorry that i offended you i am sure you are very attractive.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

would love to share my passion for bbing with a compettivie bbing woman ,lots to learn and will be quality time after bed


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> and so fcuking boring ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


>


have you ever wondered why you are single :lol:

but seriously thread is going off topic and i really dont think theres a single ugly female member on here and it would be nice if they did feel as though they could post a `selfie` .


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

kristina said:


> Let me throw this in for fun.
> 
> Muscle worship.
> 
> ...


won't mind to play with her huge clit


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> have you ever wondered why you are single :lol:
> 
> .


You are still mad over what happened yday? I don't want to argue with you anymore tbh. It was a low blow for you to insult me, then take down that video after i retaliated. Anyways, i am sure you pull loads of girls :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> You are still mad over what happened yday? I don't want to argue with you anymore tbh. It was a low blow for you to insult me, then take down that video after i retaliated. Anyways, i am sure you pull loads of girls :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 149627


what happened yesterday ?

you really are a strange person , do you really have nothing better to do than to be weird with the females on here and stalk my online presence :lol:

this is how you look ...

View attachment 149628


and this is me ..

View attachment 149629


Yes i do get lots of girls


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Muscles on a woman are fine, but there's a fine line between a muscular woman and a masculine woman.

Some guys like the masculine look but it's not for me. Larisa reis is about as muscular as I like.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

yes, i find my muscles attract men .................................................  oh that's not what you meant....................

the answers yes, with reason

this is the reason

http://www.simplyshredded.com/bel-falconi.html


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> what happened yesterday ?
> 
> you really are a strange person , do you really have nothing better to do than to be weird with the females on here and stalk my online presence :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol man, you posted leanest pic you can find and still look fat? strong lighting also. I won't post my face pic as i am going to do gear and don't want to be detected. Me and my brother are mirror images of each other, so this is the best i can do in terms of giving you a representation of what i look like (pic of my bro) I seriously cbb to argue with you anymore anyways, peace bro. Hope you do well.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> Lol man, you posted leanest pic you can find and still look fat? strong lighting also. I won't post my face pic as i am going to do gear and don't want to be detected. Me and my brother are mirror images of each other, so this is the best i can do in terms of giving you a representation of what i look like (pic of my bro) I seriously cbb to argue with you anymore anyways, peace bro. Hope you do well.
> 
> View attachment 149630


i googled your username HAHAHA :lol: ......

Well first off i am straight. I am wondering how stripping works tbh. Do you need to show your penis? Is that a lot of jobs available?

(Week 1-10)500 each week of test E split in to 2 250 shots Monday and thursday

(Week 1- end of week 12) 20mg nolva Ed upped to 40 if gyno is present

I've had natural bloated tits before when i was fat. So i think i have natural gyno. Therefore i'm taking nova thoughtout.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

it wouldn't put me off a woman


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Lol man, you posted leanest pic you can find and still look fat? strong lighting also. I won't post my face pic as i am going to do gear and don't want to be detected. Me and my brother are mirror images of each other, so this is the best i can do in terms of giving you a representation of what i look like (pic of my bro) I seriously cbb to argue with you anymore anyways, peace bro. Hope you do well.
> 
> View attachment 149630


I hope you look nothing like your brother :0 :scared:


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I hope you look nothing like your brother :0 :scared:


Is he really ugly? :0


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> Is he really ugly? :0


think of ross from friends ...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Is he really ugly? :0


Well personally 4/10


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> think of ross from friends ...


Ew def no


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ew def no


ross is better looking than that dudes bro and 4 is a bit high .


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well personally 4/10


Damn, i will break the bad news to him. Funny though cause of these pics say otherwise from judging the comments. Idk how he will take it though, oh well. He still is in one of the best colleges in uk,and got invited to oxford. So maybe once he pursues that stockbroking dream, he will make what you make in 15 years in a year. Just sad you need to call him ugly to try and make a point.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im the bestlooking guy in this thread

now lets get back on topic fugsake


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Damn, i will break the bad news to him. Funny though cause of these pics say otherwise from judging the comments. Idk how he will take it though, oh well. He still is in one of the best colleges in uk,and got invited to oxford. So maybe once he pursues that stockbroking dream, he will make what you make in 15 years in a year. Just sad you need to call him ugly to try and make a point.
> 
> View attachment 149645
> View attachment 149646


Not once did I say he was ugly

Look back through my posts!!! Not once !! 

I said 4/10 but that could mean anything.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> Damn, i will break the bad news to him. Funny though cause of these pics say otherwise from judging the comments. Idk how he will take it though, oh well. He still is in one of the best colleges in uk,and got invited to oxford. So maybe once he pursues that stockbroking dream, he will make what you make in 15 years in a year. Just sad you need to call him ugly to try and make a point.
> 
> View attachment 149645
> View attachment 149646


tell your brother his brother is fcuking strange .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Damn, i will break the bad news to him. Funny though cause of these pics say otherwise from judging the comments. Idk how he will take it though, oh well. He still is in one of the best colleges in uk,and got invited to oxford. So maybe once he pursues that stockbroking dream, he will make what you make in 15 years in a year. Just sad you need to call him ugly to try and make a point.
> 
> View attachment 149645
> View attachment 149646


ur brother isnt ugly mate. hes just an avg looking short guy. ten to the penny


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Any more off topic posting in here and I'll be closing the thread.


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

I see the bullying ain't changed since I been away


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Mingster said:


> Any more off topic posting in here and I'll be closing the thread.


Yes exactly...

so I have said this many times and this thread sort of proves it. Men DONT like muscly women. Here are the facts:

this is is a bodybuilding forum so logic says that more guys here than anywhere else would like muscle on a woman. But all I see in this thread is most guys posting up they don't like the look and commenting on the pictures negatively. This despite the OP putting up pictures of the RARE examples of women who are beautiful and holding muscle. These pictures don't represent the average lifting girl and the voters don't represent the average guy and yet most still don't like the look.

if that is not evidence enough then look at mainstream media such as lads mags, porn, movies, adverts etc etc etc no muscle women to be found. Why?

Cause men don't like it, it really is that simple and it is undeniable, if they were attractive to men they image would be mainstream. Don't know how many times this one gets asked and the answer is always the same.

someone mentioned earlier about the commitment and dedication being attractive and as a bodybuilder I can agree with that. A female lifting for me shouts independence and strength both of which make her more attractive as a partner but not due to looks


----------

